# notarized copy of passport identity page?



## piamore (Apr 4, 2011)

Im confused as to which documents need to be original and which ones notarized specifically for my UK husband, I will be the one applying to settle in the UK.
Birth certificate I only have a color copy of his
passport I made copies of all his passport pages
banking statements etc..
[email protected]@@


----------



## Bangle (Apr 8, 2011)

priscilawatton said:


> Im confused as to which documents need to be original and which ones notarized specifically for my UK husband, I will be the one applying to settle in the UK.
> Birth certificate I only have a color copy of his
> passport I made copies of all his passport pages
> banking statements etc..
> [email protected]@@


I was recently approved for my spousal visa from US to UK. For my husband's passport, I only sent in a high-res color copy of the information page of his passport (the page with his photo and information, passport number, etc.) I didn't send in his birth certificate.

I'm sure notarization would help, but I didn't have that either.

I was approved and received my visa, but your experience may be different I guess, depending on the situation... but just thought I'd chime in with my experience  I know I was completely pulling my hair out trying to figure out what items/how much to include in the application.


----------



## piamore (Apr 4, 2011)

thanks so much!!! YES im pulling my hair as I type, Im thinking I have too many documents and just read about sponsorship undertaking form Sponsorship Undertaking Form (SU07), did you have that ??
thanks again ;p


----------



## laurensciacca (Mar 16, 2011)

priscilawatton said:


> Im confused as to which documents need to be original and which ones notarized specifically for my UK husband, I will be the one applying to settle in the UK.
> Birth certificate I only have a color copy of his
> passport I made copies of all his passport pages
> banking statements etc..
> [email protected]@@


Ive hired a consultant from marriage visa help . com, and theyve advised me to have every official document that is copied to be notarised, so either send the original passport or notarise the copy. And a jp etc cant do it as australias UKBA which is now based in manila phillipines, is the only one in the world that doesnt accept signatures from a jp or police officer etc, it has to be an official notary.

Lauren


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Be a little cautious about "notarizing" documents. The term "notarized" means different things in different countries.

For the US, for example, the only thing that can be "notarized" is a signature - because "notarizing" a documents means that the signature has been confirmed as genuine (i.e. the notary has witnessed the signing of the document and verified the identity of the person who signed). You can't notarize a photocopy in the US, for example.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Bevdeforges said:


> Be a little cautious about "notarizing" documents. The term "notarized" means different things in different countries.
> 
> For the US, for example, the only thing that can be "notarized" is a signature - because "notarizing" a documents means that the signature has been confirmed as genuine (i.e. the notary has witnessed the signing of the document and verified the identity of the person who signed). You can't notarize a photocopy in the US, for example.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Generally, notarisation or certification as genuine of photocopy isn't required for the sponsor's passport. Notarisation etc is only required when an original document is requested but somehow you cannot supply it, only a copy. Even then, when an original is required, you should send it or you may face longer wait for your visa.


----------



## piamore (Apr 4, 2011)

it makes more sense now. As far as original documents for the sponsor I read only the birth certificate is required however we couldnt get it, just make a copy. 
Anyone knows if Sponsorship Undertaking Form (SU07) os required when applying for settlement spouse visa?
thank you


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

priscilawatton said:


> Anyone knows if Sponsorship Undertaking Form (SU07) os required when applying for settlement spouse visa?


No, it's only for other family members like parents, grandparents, uncles etc, not spouse, as it's assumed a spouse is dependent on their partner.


----------



## piamore (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you very much!




joppa said:


> no, it's only for other family members like parents, grandparents, uncles etc, not spouse, as it's assumed a spouse is dependent on their partner.


----------

